# LianLi Q11 (M-ITX) Welche Hardware?



## GuMa (14. Juni 2011)

huhu, hier mein einzelner thread zum 2. Rechner l danke schon im vorraus für die vorschläge..!! 

Zweit Rechner...
*Lian Li PC-Q11* (M-ITX)
  Soundgraph iMON VFD (Antec  Station Elite)
  ZOTAC H67-ITX WiFi 
  I7 2600 / I5 2500
  8GB RAM
  1x 60 oder 120GB SSD
  2x 1TB HDD oder doch lieber 1x 2TB ? ( Spiele sind auf der HDD und  will dann mit Fraps auf die SSD aufnehmen? damit die Videos nicht so  ruckeln!
  NVIDIA GTX 560 TI ( darf auch AMD sein!) max. Grakalänge 240mm wenn die Stromanschlüsse zur Seite stehen?!
  Netzteil (?)
  USB DVD Brenner (vorhanden)
  Logitech Z 5500 Boxen (vorhanden)
  leise Lüfter fürs Gehäuse/CPU ?
  muss ja nicht super Silent sein.. 
  am besten ohne Wakü & bastelei am Gehäuse
  Win7 64 Home (vorhanden)


1.Rechner http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...der-lianli-a05-micro-atx-welche-hardware.html


----------



## Lordac (16. Juni 2011)

Hallo,



> *Gehäuse:* Lian Li PC-Q11


passt wenn es dir gefällt und Mini-ITX sein soll.



> *Gehäuselüfter:* ?


Je nachdem wie empfindlich du bist würde ich den verbauten 140`er Lüfter erst mal zur Probe hören oder ihn gleich gegen z.B. Noiseblocker PK-1, Scythe Kama FLEX oder be quiet! Silent Wings (USC) austauschen.



> *Multifunktionsdisplay:* Soundgraph iMON VFD (Antec Station Elite)


Dazu kann ich leider nichts sagen.



> *CPU:* i7-2600 / i5-2500


Das würde ich davon abhängig machen ob deine hauptsächlich benutzen Programme/Spiele vom Hyperthreading des i7 profitieren oder nicht, als CPU-Kühler sollte der boxed ausreichen.



> *Mainboard:* ZOTAC H67-ITX WiFi


Das sollte passen.



> *RAM:* 8GB


Von z.B. A-Data, Corsair, GeIL oder TeamGroup Elite 



> *SSD:* 1x 60 oder 120GB


Hier würde ich die Crucial m4 mit 64GB oder 128GB nehmen.



> *Festplatte:* 2x 1TB HDD oder 1x 2TB ?


Da größere Festplatten eine höhere Ausfallrate haben, würde ich 2x die Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000 GB nehmen wenn du den Speicherplatz brauchst.



> *Grafikkarte:* NVIDIA GTX 560 Ti ( darf auch AMD sein!) max. Grakalänge 240mm wenn die Stromanschlüsse zur Seite stehen?!


Welche Auflösung hat dein Monitor? Die Gigabyte GTX 560 Ti OC ist inkl. Slotblech 21,2 cm lang, alternativ würde ich die XFX HD 6950 nehmen, allerdings habe ich keine Längenangabe gefunden.



> *Netzteil:* ?


Cougar A 450W

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## GuMa (20. Juni 2011)

Lordac schrieb:


> als CPU-Kühler sollte der boxed ausreichen.


 

hi... danke erstmal! ich nehm den i2400 und wegen den originalen boxed kühler hab ich bedenken das sie überhaupt leise sind?!


----------



## Softy (20. Juni 2011)

Der boxed Kühler ist sogar sehr leise


----------



## huntertech (20. Juni 2011)

In der aktuellen PCGH ist ja ein Mini-ITX-Special drin, daher schleim ich mal mit 

Das PC-Q11 ist ganz gut. 1,1 Sone finde ich jetzt nicht viel für den Gehäuselüfter. Du musst ja auch bedenken, dass du auf so engem Raum nicht mit gefühlten 1,5 rpm rumgurken kannst, die Wärme muss da ja raus und 1,1 Sone sind immernoch recht leise! Der Platz für die GraKa ist 23cm, der CPU-Kühler hat 7,5cm, da sollte der Boxed hinpassen  Bei der Qualität erwarte ich einfach mal Bekanntes von Lian Li  Beim Board hab ich aber andere Favouriten aus dem Hause Asus und Asrock: 

Asus P8H61-I (~65€) oder Asrock H67M-ITX/HAT (~95€, zusätzl. WLan, Fernbedienung, Sata-III)


----------



## GuMa (20. Juni 2011)

mit der lautstärke kenn ich mich nicht aus...  will den rechner im schlaf oder wohnzimmer aufstellen! was spricht gegen ZOTAC H67-ITX WiFi (H67ITX-C-E) hat auch sata 3 und den selben preis? nur halt ohne fernbedieung!


----------



## huntertech (20. Juni 2011)

GuMa schrieb:


> mit der lautstärke kenn ich mich nicht aus...  will den rechner im schlaf oder wohnzimmer aufstellen! was spricht gegen ZOTAC H67-ITX WiFi (H67ITX-C-E) hat auch sata 3 und den selben preis? nur halt ohne fernbedieung!


 Genau das ist der Punkt 

1,1 Sone ist relativ leise. Mein PC dürfte irgendwo 2 Sone haben und ich schlaf auch selenruhig daneben ein


----------



## GuMa (20. Juni 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt


 
naja is mir egal wegem dem board mit fb! hol mir ja eh die Soundgraph iMON VFD (Antec  Station Elite),


----------



## huntertech (20. Juni 2011)

GuMa schrieb:


> naja is mir egal wegem dem board mit fb! hol mir ja eh die Soundgraph iMON VFD (Antec  Station Elite),


 Musst du ja wissen 

EDIT: Würde noch ein Netzteil mit Kabelmanagement nehmen, da es im Case ja so schon eng ist und das dem Luftstrom ja nur guttun kann. Softy, hast du schnell ein paar Links?


----------



## GuMa (20. Juni 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Musst du ja wissen
> 
> EDIT: Würde noch ein Netzteil mit Kabelmanagement nehmen, da es im Case ja so schon eng ist und das dem Luftstrom ja nur guttun kann. Softy, hast du schnell ein paar Links?


 
ge4nau mit kabelmanagement... hatte das Q08 und dort war es schon eng die kabel zu verstauen..!


----------



## Softy (20. Juni 2011)

Ein Seasonic M12II-520Bronze 520W oder  be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 480W ATX 2.3 wäre prima


----------



## der_knoben (20. Juni 2011)

BeQuiet Straight Power E8 480CM oder Seasonic M12II 520 würden mir bei der Leistungsklasse jetzt einfallen. Ansonsten gibts mit so wenig Watt eigentlich kaum NT mit KM.


----------



## huntertech (20. Juni 2011)

der_knoben schrieb:


> BeQuiet Straight Power E8 480CM oder Seasonic M12II 520 würden mir bei der Leistungsklasse jetzt einfallen. Ansonsten gibts mit so wenig Watt eigentlich kaum NT mit KM.


 Naja, mein Cooler Master Silent Pro M500, dazu eine durchgehend unhörbare Lautstärke. Aber 400 Watt auf der 12V-Schiene sind ja jetzt nicht sooo überragend 

Softy war übrigens schneller


----------



## Softy (20. Juni 2011)

Es gäbe noch ein vollmodulares, passives, 80+ Gold Seasonic X-Series Fanless X-400FL 400W ATX 2.3


----------



## huntertech (20. Juni 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Es gäbe noch ein vollmodulares, passives, 80+ Gold Seasonic X-Series Fanless X-400FL 400W ATX 2.3


 Na wer's sich leisten kann


----------



## GuMa (20. Juni 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Na wer's sich leisten kann


 
jo teuer.. aber wenigstens mit 5 jahre garantie!


----------



## huntertech (20. Juni 2011)

GuMa schrieb:


> jo teuer.. aber wenigstens mit 5 jahre garantie!


 Auf Ram hast du lebenslang und die Dinger gehen auch nicht kaputt


----------



## Softy (20. Juni 2011)

Corsair gibt auf manche Netzteilserien sieben Jahre Garantie


----------



## huntertech (20. Juni 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Corsair gibt auf manche Netzteilserien sieben Jahre Garantie


 Auch meine Zusammenstellungen geb ich 3 Jahre, das muss reichen


----------



## GuMa (21. Juni 2011)

noch ne frage... wenn ich mit der 560ti in so nem kleinen gehäuse spiele cirka 3h! wirds es nicht zu warm?!


----------



## Softy (21. Juni 2011)

Ich denke, das müsste schon hinhauen. Besser wäre natürlich ein Gehäuse mit 2 Lüftern, z.B. Lian Li PC-Q08B schwarz, Mini-DTX | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## GuMa (21. Juni 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich denke, das müsste schon hinhauen. Besser wäre natürlich ein Gehäuse mit 2 Lüftern, z.B. Lian Li PC-Q08B schwarz, Mini-DTX | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
hatte ich schon  will was kompaktes he...


----------



## GuMa (7. Juli 2011)

meine zusammenstellung! Kopie von Wunschliste vom 17.06.2011, 15:29 07.07.2011, 21:16 | gh.de (geizhals.at) EU


----------



## huntertech (7. Juli 2011)

Also das sieht ja ziemlich gut aus. Bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten 

1) MSI stellt in letzter Zeit die Lüftersteuerungen auf ein volkommen unerträgliches Geräuschniveau. Kauf besser eine andere Karte, z.B. Asus ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI oder Gigabyte GTX 560 Ti OC (~185€)

2) Es gibt durchaus deutlich günstigere Boards. [FONT=&quot]MSI H61M-E33[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (~50€) bzw. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Asrock H61M/U3S3[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (~55€, incl. USB 3.0 u. Sata III)

3) Zum Betrieb ohne Übertaktung reicht auch der Boxed-Kühler, lass den Samuel weg!

4) Bei Tastatur und vor allem Maus gilt wie immer: Vorher im Geschäft antesten!
[/FONT]


----------



## Softy (7. Juli 2011)

CPU solltest Du auf jeden Fall boxed nehmen! Hat Vorteile bei der Garantie und die Gefahr, dass Du einen Rückläufer angedreht bekommst, ist geringer 

Der boxed-Kühler sollte ausreichen, der ist sehr leise.

Rest sieht prima aus  Die Eingabegeräte kenne ich aber nicht, sollten aber ok sein.


----------



## GuMa (8. Juli 2011)

> 1)  MSI stellt in letzter Zeit die Lüftersteuerungen auf ein volkommen  unerträgliches Geräuschniveau. Kauf besser eine andere Karte,  z.B.  Asus ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI oder  Gigabyte  GTX 560 Ti OC (~185€)
> 
> 2) Es gibt durchaus deutlich  günstigere Boards.  [FONT="][URL="http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/a620880.html"]MSI  H61M-E33[/URL][/FONT][FONT="] (~50€) bzw.  [/FONT][FONT="]Asrock  H61M/U3S3[/FONT][FONT="] (~55€, incl. USB 3.0 u. Sata III)
> 
> ...


ok dann lass ich beim standard kühler...  muss ich mir  sorgen  machen wenn der rechner 24h läuft.. das er nicht dem hitzetod geweiht  ist?!:>

aso bestellen will ich  bei mindfactory ?!


----------



## Softy (8. Juli 2011)

Der boxed-Kühler  reicht gut aus. Die Temperaturen sind dann schon etwas höher, aber sehr weit vom Hitzetod entfernt 

Mach am besten eine Wunschliste bei geizhals.at/de. Dort kannst Du den günstigsten Anbieter automatisch ermitteln lassen.


----------



## huntertech (8. Juli 2011)

GH FTW! 

Der Boxed reicht definitiv. Wenn du die Mainboard-Lüftersteuerung rightig einstellst, kannst du den sogar recht leise bekommen, ohne in den kritischen Temperaturbereich zu kommen!


----------



## Micha77 (8. Juli 2011)

Ich find er ist auch @stock schon ziemlich leise


----------



## Rolk (8. Juli 2011)

Auch wenn ich jetzt gegen den Strom schwimme, aber ich würde gleich einen stärkeren CPU Alternativkühler einbauen. Schlieslich handelt es sich hier um ein kompaktes ITX Case. Da sehen die Temperaturen schon ein bischen anderst aus wie in den üblichen Gamingmaschienen. Mit dem Boxed wirst du da vermutlich nicht glücklich und früher oder später doch noch einen stärkeren Kühler einbauen. In so kleinen Gehäusen kann das ganz schön lästig und zeitaufwendig werden...


----------



## GuMa (8. Juli 2011)

zur sicherheit wäre mir auch lieber einen besseren lüfter drauf zu tun?! und beim netzteil... sollte es modular sein oder nicht?


----------



## Softy (8. Juli 2011)

Wenn Dir ein anderer Lüfter lieber ist, wie hoch ist denn die maximale Kühlerhöhe für das Gehäuse? Ein Scythe Big Shuriken sollte z.B. reinpassen.

Für so ein kleines Gehäuse ist ein Netzteil mit Kabelmanagment schon empfehlenswert, denn die überflüssigen Kabel im Gehäuse könnten nachteilig für den Airflow sein. Da würde ich ein  be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 480W ATX 2.3 nehmen.


----------



## GuMa (8. Juli 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Dir ein anderer Lüfter lieber ist, wie hoch ist denn die maximale Kühlerhöhe für das Gehäuse? Ein Scythe Big Shuriken sollte z.B. reinpassen.
> 
> Für so ein kleines Gehäuse ist ein Netzteil mit Kabelmanagment schon empfehlenswert, denn die überflüssigen Kabel im Gehäuse könnten nachteilig für den Airflow sein. Da würde ich ein  be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 480W ATX 2.3 nehmen.


 

das würde ich auch gerne.. nur andere meinen das ein modulares nt längere stecker oder so hat und man lieber normales nt nehmen sollte.. wichtig is es sollte leise sein


----------



## GuMa (9. Juli 2011)

so hab mich entschieden.. bestelle so wie es in der wunschliste steht! kucke mir die temps an und wenns nit passt..schaue ich nach welche cpu lüfter ins gehäuse passen..


----------



## huntertech (10. Juli 2011)

Ok tu das 

Bilder sind immer erwünscht! Und berichte, ob der ganze Quatsch überhaupt kompatibel ist 

Kleiner Scherz


----------



## GuMa (14. Juli 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Ok tu das
> 
> ob der ganze Quatsch überhaupt kompatibel ist


 

 hab den quatsch storniert und nur das gehäuse zu kommen lassen!


----------



## huntertech (14. Juli 2011)

Wenn es ankommt und zusammengebaut ist, wollen wir Bilder sehen


----------



## GuMa (22. Juli 2011)

so endlich meine teile sind da... auf die schnelle hab ich die graka eingebaut mit 2x anschlüssen und passt wunderbar... ist sogar noch bissl spiel... problem ist ichhab nen tray cpu bestellt! ich hoffe ich kriege heute noch nach der arbeit einen cpu kühler gekauft wenn nicht dann eben morgen... kann ich zu testzwecken ohne lüfter laufen lassen ?!mit und ohne gehäuse?! so nun ab zur arbeit...


----------



## huntertech (22. Juli 2011)

Warum kaufst du ne Tray-CPU? Du hast keinen Kühler, höhere Chancen auf ein Rücklaufmodell und höhere Kosten 

Aber um es kurz zu machen: Mach ruhig den PC ohne Kühler an, nach etwa 0,0245 Sekunden geht er entweder aus oder die CPU ist tot. Ohne Kühler darf man keinen aktuellen PC starten!

Wenn du noch einen Kühler brauchst: Etwas günstiges wäre der Cooler Master Hyper TX3 (~15€), für kräftiges Übertakten eher einer dieser hier: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B oder EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev. B (~30-35€)


----------



## SL55 (22. Juli 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Wenn du noch einen Kühler brauchst: Etwas günstiges wäre der Cooler Master Hyper TX3 (~15€), für kräftiges Übertakten eher einer dieser hier: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B oder EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev. B (~30-35€)


 
Nur blöd dass die nicht in sein Gehäuse passen. Sein Gehäuse ist sehr kompakt! Der Scythe Shuriken (nicht der big, der wird nicht passen, weil der cpu sockel bei s1155 itx platinen zu nahe  am pcie Slot drann sitzt) sollte passen.

Was für eine Grafikkarte hast du eingebaut?

MfG


----------



## huntertech (22. Juli 2011)

Achja, es war ja Mini-ITX


----------



## GuMa (22. Juli 2011)

also sollte ich cpu zurückschicken und mir nen boxed prozi holen? ja ich hab ne gigabyte 560ti oc graka! oder ich hole mir ne scythe shuriken


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2011)

soooo schlimm ist das auch nicht mit der Tray-CPU. Wenn alles gut läuft, kannst Du die imo schon behalten


----------



## huntertech (22. Juli 2011)

Es wäre ja garnicht mal so schlecht. Du kannst vermutlich auch einen Scythe Shuriken montieren, aber das kostet wieder Geld.


----------



## GuMa (22. Juli 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Es wäre ja garnicht mal so schlecht. Du kannst vermutlich auch einen Scythe Shuriken montieren, aber das kostet wieder Geld.


 

ja dann eben pech gehabt.. muss ich halt dann die paar tacken investieren! war bei km und atelco und hatte heute nix per parat!ich bastle erstmal so die komponenten ein!


----------



## huntertech (22. Juli 2011)

Wenn du den Kühler nachher noch drauf kriegst...


----------



## GuMa (22. Juli 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Wenn du den Kühler nachher noch drauf kriegst...


 

so hab mobo mit ram und netzteil drauf und pi ma daumen is vom cpu bis zum netzteil 8 bis 8,7 platz frei!


----------



## tobibo (22. Juli 2011)

Da wäre ja der Big Shuriken mit 58mm perfekt geeignet.
http://gh.de/440569


----------



## huntertech (22. Juli 2011)

Passt von der Breite her nicht.


----------



## GuMa (22. Juli 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Passt von der Breite her nicht.


 


hm komisch hab in einem anderen forum mal gelesen da hatte jemand im qo7 einen shuriken drin! da müsste doch theoretisch auch bei mir passen?! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bin ich abgefuckt.. war bei km und da wollte ich nen Shuriken Rev. B CPU Kühler  da meinte er den gibst nicht für meinen 1155! jetzzt seh ich auf der hp das es wohl geht.. dann nehm ich halt den ?!


----------



## huntertech (22. Juli 2011)

Oh tschuldige, das war der Big Shuriken, der in den kleinen Gehäusen manchmal nicht passt 

Also wenn auf der HP steht, dass es passt, dann passt es auch!


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2011)

Der Big Shuriken, Rev. A und B, passt schon auf den Sockel 1155.


----------



## tobibo (22. Juli 2011)

Ja passt..hab ich in nem anderen Forum schon gesehen, wo jemand den im q11 hatte.
Alternativ wäre noch ein Samuel 17 zu nennen.


----------



## GuMa (22. Juli 2011)

tobibo schrieb:


> Ja passt..hab ich in nem anderen Forum schon gesehen, wo jemand den im q11 hatte.
> Alternativ wäre noch ein Samuel 17 zu nennen.


 
der big shuriken oder der normale shuriken rev.b ?

woran erkenne ich das mein mobo ASRock 1155 H67M-ITX/HT (mini-ITX/GBL/R/V/DDRIII) - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook keinen chipsatzfehler hat?!


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2011)

Kauf das hier:
ASRock 1155 H67M-ITX Rev3 (mini-ITX/GBL/R/V/DDRIII) - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2011)

GuMa schrieb:


> woran erkenne ich das mein mobo ASRock 1155 H67M-ITX/HT (mini-ITX/GBL/R/V/DDRIII) - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook keinen chipsatzfehler hat?!


 

Unglaublich, dass es immer noch so viele Boards mit SATA2-Bug zu kaufen gibt


----------



## tobibo (22. Juli 2011)

GuMa schrieb:
			
		

> der big shuriken oder der normale shuriken rev.b ?
> 
> woran erkenne ich das mein mobo ASRock 1155 H67M-ITX/HT (mini-ITX/GBL/R/V/DDRIII) - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook keinen chipsatzfehler hat?!



Ich meine, es wäre der Big Shuriken gewesen, kann mich aber auch täuschen..,ansonsten...bestell einfach irgendeinen...kannst ihn ja zurückschicken, wenn er nicht passt.
Der samuel 17 würde aber auf jeden Fall passen.
Bein Mainboard steht es in der Regel im
 Namen, (in form von B3 oder Rev.3 o.ä.) was bei deinem nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2011)

Schaust du bei Geizhals rein, ist es das Brett:
ASRock H67M-ITX/HT, H67 (B3) (Sockel-1155, dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Also genau das, was du verlinkt hast, schon komisch.


----------



## tobibo (22. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Schaust du bei Geizhals rein, ist es das Brett:
> ASRock H67M-ITX/HT, H67 (B3) (Sockel-1155, dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> Also genau das, was du verlinkt hast, schon komisch.



Häh...jetzt versteh ichs auch bichmehr...der Link bei GH verweist zum Falschen Board oder was?

@TE: ansonsten nimm einfach das hier mit ähnlicher Ausstattung und ebenfalls integriertem Wlanl.
http://gh.de/623065


----------



## GuMa (22. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schaust du bei Geizhals rein, ist es das Brett:
> ASRock H67M-ITX/HT, H67 (B3) (Sockel-1155, dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> Also genau das, was du verlinkt hast, schon komisch.


 

na super... hab ja garantie aber immer dieses hin und her schicken :| und warten! also hab hab ich ein altes board?! auf der verpackung steht nix!


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2011)

Kann ich nicht sagen, aber schon komisch, dass der Geizhals Link vom B3 Brett zu dem ohne den B3 Zusatz bei Mindfactory hinweist.
Ich würde lieber mal nachfragen.
Wir haben ja hier seit neuestem einen Mindfactory Staff.


----------



## tobibo (22. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich nicht sagen, aber schon komisch, dass der Geizhals Link vom B3 Brett zu dem ohne den B3 Zusatz bei Mindfactory hinweist.
> Ich würde lieber mal nachfragen.
> Wir haben ja hier seit neuestem einen Mindfactory Staff.



Der heißt Atholon. Einfach mal anschreiben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2011)

Jop, genau, ich kann mir seinen Namen nicht merken.
Wies nennt er sich nicht einfach "Mindcraft".


----------



## GuMa (22. Juli 2011)

sorry mein fehler... steht "new b3 stepping chipset adopted /sata problem fixed!


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2011)

Ok, dann hat sich das ja alles erledigt.


----------



## GuMa (22. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ok, dann hat sich das ja alles erledigt.


 

ich nehm morgen mein zusammen gebautes gehäuse mit was mit mobo/ram/(netzteil) zum händler und dann schauen wir mal ob der big shuriken/shuriken rein passt! 

bilder hab ich auch gemacht nur leider mit nem alten handy... ! auf bessere bilder müsst ihr warten?


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2011)

Du kannst ja schon mal die Bilder als Teaser hier posten


----------



## huntertech (22. Juli 2011)

Bilder


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Du kannst ja schon mal die Bilder als Teaser hier posten


 
Oder aus den Bildern einen Teaser machen.
Eine kurze Einblendung und dann rauszoomen, wie bei Star Trek 8.


----------



## GuMa (23. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Oder aus den Bildern einen Teaser machen.
> Eine kurze Einblendung und dann rauszoomen, wie bei Star Trek 8.


 

lol ich glaub ich leb in der vergangenheit


----------



## GuMa (23. Juli 2011)

kann mir jemand nen alternativen "KLEINEN" kühler auf basis eines originalen boxed kühler sagen? war beim händler musste erst nen scythe shuriken kaufen damit ich dann in der technik ausprobieren durfte lol! najahabs auch gemacht.. der shuriken kam mit den pipes an die graka naja dann hab ich das geld wieder bekommen und fragte ob er ne alternative zum boxed hätte?! dann meinte er nehm den hier artic alpine is fast in der selben grösse! dachte mir ok dann is er bestimmt kleiner als der shuriken und passt drauf.. hatte keine zeit also bin ich nit mehr zur technik gegangen wo man es ausprobieren konnte.. bin ich zu hause angekommen.. und was sehe ich da..!  erst musste ich einen ram riegel rausnehmen.. 2tens der driss kommt an die graka minimal genau wie an die rams! 3tens is der lüfter doppelt so gross wie der original! hab nur bissl zeit am wochende und dann kommt noch so nen dris auf mich zu!  glaubt ihr der würde hier passen SilverStone Nitrogon NT07-1156 (Sockel 1155/1156) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland SilverStone Nitrogon NT07-1156


----------



## huntertech (23. Juli 2011)

Ich habe noch nie etwas von dem gehört. Sieht aber boxedähnlich aus. Schau doch mal, ob du nicht irgendwo nen Boxed herbekommst, z.B. bei ebay oder hier im Forum. Bei mir läge z.B. noch einer für den AM3-Sockel, irgendjemand hat mit Sicherheit den von Sandy.


----------



## GuMa (23. Juli 2011)

hab ne freundin gebeten die soll mir bei ebay einen bestellen! bin so richtig abgefakt.. schon wegen der zeit dann liegt alles hier offen rum.. gleich geh ich feiern und 3. kann ich morgen eh nur die ssd konfigurieren vielleicht bau ich das teil ohne graka ein bestimmt kommt das noch an das netzteil :| sonst ist alles schön leise.. netzteil, graka(mal so kurz angetestet ) und dieses artic ding!hab jetzt aber keine lust irgendwie tage zu warten das ich ihier mal aufräumen kann!


----------



## tobibo (23. Juli 2011)

Die silverstone Kühler sind extra für die Sugo-Gehäuse gemacht.
Da gibts 2 Versionen von dem kühler.
Ansonsten, wie schon erwähnt der prolimatech samuel 17 oder noctua nh-c14 mit nur einem Lüfter.
Es gibt auch ein Review vom Sugo SG06, wo jemand den Silverstone Kühler benutzt, kannst ja mal suchen.

Ups es geht ja nicht ums Sugo sondern ums q11 oder ??


----------



## GuMa (23. Juli 2011)

tobibo schrieb:


> Ups es geht ja nicht ums Sugo sondern ums q11 oder ??


 

jepp.. sonst ist bisher alles prima! nur ich brauch nen lüfter! :|


----------



## tobibo (23. Juli 2011)

GuMa schrieb:
			
		

> jepp.. sonst ist bisher alles prima! nur ich brauch nen lüfter! :|


Lüfter oder Kühler jetzt?
Der samuel 17 sollte doch passen ??!!


----------



## GuMa (23. Juli 2011)

tobibo schrieb:


> Lüfter oder Kühler jetzt?
> Der samuel 17 sollte doch passen ??!!


 

wenn ich das schon höre..  sollte.. hat mir auch der verkäufer gesagt und siehe da muss abstriche im ram und graka machen! lüfter/kühler für mich ein und das selbe?!


----------



## huntertech (23. Juli 2011)

Es ist nicht dasselbe! 

Lüfter = Das drehende Ding auf dem Kühlkörper bzw. im/am Gehäuse (Ventilator)
Kühlkörper = Dieses Teil mit Lamellen 
Kühler = Kühlkörper, ggf. mit Lüfter dran


----------



## tobibo (23. Juli 2011)

Wrlchen Ram und welche Graka hast du denn jetzt verbaut?
Wenn du zu hohen Ram genommen hast, kann man nichts machen.


----------



## GuMa (23. Juli 2011)

tobibo schrieb:


> Wrlchen Ram und welche Graka hast du denn jetzt verbaut?
> Wenn du zu hohen Ram genommen hast, kann man nichts machen.


 

doch man kann.. einfach nen anderen lüfter/kühler finden  hab ne gigabyte 560 ti und team elite group 8gb

@huntertech

danke


----------



## tobibo (23. Juli 2011)

GuMa schrieb:
			
		

> doch man kann.. einfach nen anderen lüfter/kühler finden  hab ne gigabyte 560 ti und team elite group 8gb



Ja klar kann man das.
Aber dein Ram niedrig genug.
Du kannst ja einfach mal abmessen, wieviel Platz du genau hast und dann mithilfe dieser Angaben hier suchen:
http://gh.de/?cat=cpucooler&xf=725_80~817_1156#xf_top


----------



## GuMa (30. Juli 2011)

hab den rechna schnell zusammengebaut... und das erste fazit

das netzteil summt und macht komische geräusche bei 3d spielen zb men of war... wenn ich die kameraperspektive ändere kommt immer ein anderes geräusch! lol dachte am anfang das ist die graka.. bei geschlossenen gehäuse fangen die lüfter richtig an zu arbeiten staubsauer mäßig... sonst ist alles flüster leise..zum mobo.. finde zotacs boards besser (m-itx)

bilder gibst nach dem 2. fertigen zusammenbau!
welches anderes netzteil könntet ihr mir empfehlen..?ohne summen fiepen etc...


----------



## Softy (30. Juli 2011)

Welches Netzteil hast Du denn?


----------



## GuMa (30. Juli 2011)

das cougar a450

aus der liste kannste bitte mal schauen http://www.kmelektronik.de/shop/netzteile-und-strom_netzteile-bis-500-watt_73_242.html


----------



## Softy (30. Juli 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Dir ein anderer Lüfter lieber ist, wie hoch  ist denn die maximale Kühlerhöhe für das Gehäuse? Ein  Scythe Big Shuriken  sollte z.B. reinpassen.
> 
> Für so ein kleines Gehäuse ist ein  Netzteil mit Kabelmanagment schon empfehlenswert, denn die überflüssigen  Kabel im Gehäuse könnten nachteilig für den Airflow sein. Da würde ich  ein  be quiet!  Straight Power E8 CM 480W ATX 2.3 nehmen.





huntertech schrieb:


> Naja, mein Cooler Master Silent Pro M500, dazu eine durchgehend unhörbare Lautstärke. Aber 400 Watt auf der 12V-Schiene sind ja jetzt nicht sooo überragend
> 
> Softy war übrigens schneller




 Da hättest Du auf Onkel Softy oder Tante huntertech hören sollen


----------



## GuMa (30. Juli 2011)

naja das cougar wurde mir hier auf empfohlen.. :|


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2011)

Wieso Tante? 

Es ist unbestritten, das Silent Pro M500 das leiseste Netzteil überhaupt ist (unter den aktiv gekühlten) mit 500W. Es hat glaube ich 0,2 Sone bis 50% Last und kletter danach nur auf 0,4 Sone, das ist so laut wie eine Festplatte im Leerlauf, komplett unhörbar im Alltag! Wie gesagt, es gibt das Leistungs-"problem", da es nur 400W liefern kann für CPU und GraKa, aber da bleiben immerhin locker 250 Watt für eine Grafikkarte, damit kriegst du auch eine GTX 580 noch unter (CPUs haben auch keine 150 Watt, eher weniger).


----------



## Softy (30. Juli 2011)

Du hast ja noch das 14-tägige Rückgaberecht, oder?

Wie gesagt, wenn Du das StraightPower E8 aus dem geschlossenen Case hörst, fresse ich meinen CardReader


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2011)

Das Cougar ist für gewöhnlich auch kein schlechtes Netzteil.  Ich hab hier den Test des Cougar A400 vor mir liegen, ist ja im Prinzip  das Gleiche mit etwas weniger Power und auch das erreicht nur 0,4 Sone  bis 80% Last, erst bei 100% Last dürfte es mit 1,4 Sone überhaupt erst  auffallen. Was meinst du denn mit "es brummt komisch"? Kannst du  wirklich sagen, dass es der Netzteillüfter ist oder können es auch  einfach Vibrationen z.B. von der Festplatte sein?

@Softy: Wie will er durchgehend unhörbar bzw. sehr schwach hörbar (100% Last) denn hören?


----------



## GuMa (30. Juli 2011)

ne platte nit.. wie gesagt wollte schon die graka zurükschicken hab noch auf alles 1 woche zeit.. aber als die lüfter von der graka auf 100 gestellt habe kam dieses summen nicht..  beim ohr hin halten kam das geräusch vom netzteil... nicht der lüfter sondern die spulen oder sonst wat da ist und wie sich das halt da nennt keine ahnung.. nervt dieses summen fiepen piepen etc...  lüfter vom netzteil sind schon leise beim idle und last


----------



## GuMa (30. Juli 2011)

SNOGARD&reg Computer: Shop für PC-Systeme, Notebooks, LCD TV, LED TV & Hardware
K&M Computer: Hardware, Software, Computer und Notebooks
ATELCO Computer - Startseite

mal welche aussuchen... am besten bei km


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2011)

Dass Cougar billige Spulen verbauen würde, wäre ja was ganz neues. Ich würde mal schauen, ob es nicht doch etwas mit Vibrationen sein könnte. Bau das NT am Besten mal aus und teste es so, wenn du Recht hast und es ist das NT, muss das Brummen ja dann definitiv aus dem Gehäuse raus sein und aus dem NT kommen. Dann kannst du es ja auf ein Bett oder auf Gummimatten oder sowas legen, um zu gucken, ob es Vibrationen sind oder ob es aus den Bauteilen kommt.


----------



## Softy (30. Juli 2011)

480W be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E8-CM-480W


----------



## GuMa (30. Juli 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> 480W be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E8-CM-480W


 

leider nit in köln vorrätig
baue jetzt mal das netztteil aus ma kucken..

edit: ist das netzteil so leichtes raspeln hört man


----------



## GuMa (30. Juli 2011)

glaube ich muss ohne kabelm. nehmen.. hab gehört das die stecker zu nah am gehäuselüfter stehen.. kann ich nicht das 450watt nehmen von bequit ?

http://www.snogard.de/?artikelId=CASPSATX450B6


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2011)

Müsste auch gehen, aber warte mal auf Softy 

Wenn das Netzteil doch jetzt nicht mehr brummt, sondern raspelt, ist das nicht vertretbar bzw. überhaupt hörbar?


----------



## GuMa (30. Juli 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Müsste auch gehen, aber warte mal auf Softy
> 
> Wenn das Netzteil doch jetzt nicht mehr brummt, sondern raspelt, ist das nicht vertretbar bzw. überhaupt hörbar?


 

hab bei mindfactory und etc meinungen gelesen und die haben das gleiche problem nicht alle aber manche  naja hole mir das bequit 450 w

"Eigentlich ein schickes Netzteil, welches sehr leise und sehr  zuverlässig arbeitet. Allerdings ist beim Surfen im Internet ein  rhytmisches Zirpen zu hören (tritt nur mit Firefox auf, der IE ist  seltsmerweise still), welches einem nach kurzer Zeit tierisch auf die  Nerven geht. Unter Vollast ist ein deutliches Pfeifen zu hören, deshalb  gibt es von mir auch nur 2 Sterne! Nachdem ich jetzt das be quiet!  Straight Power E8 450W eingebaut habe, ist endlich Ruhe im System! Lag  also eindeutig am Netzteil!"


----------



## Scooteria (30. Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen Nurts!

Hab mich hier eben mal durchgelesen! die konfig deines System ist ja nicht schlecht!
Ich habe mir nochmal das PCGH-Heft 07/2011 vorgenommen und siehe da der Scythe Shuriken sollte eigentlich passen!
Shuriken Rev. B: CPU Kühler, Lüfter, Lüftersteuerung, PC Netzteile von Scythe

Du musst nur die Seite zur Graka so isolieren das kein Kurzschluss entstehen kann!
Von den Massen sollte er passen! Man müsste ihn eigentlich in um 180° drehen können!


----------



## Softy (30. Juli 2011)

Das StraightPower E8 450 ist unter allen Lastszenarien sehr sehr leise


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2011)

Scooteria schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Nurts!
> 
> Hab mich hier eben mal durchgelesen! die konfig deines System ist ja nicht schlecht!
> Ich habe mir nochmal das PCGH-Heft 07/2011 vorgenommen und siehe da der Scythe Shuriken sollte eigentlich passen!
> ...


Das System ist schon Lage gekauft und einsatzbereit 

@TE: Dann kannst du das Cougar ja zurückschicken und das Be Quiet dafür nehmen, Geld kriegst du ja wieder.


----------



## Scooteria (30. Juli 2011)

Oh hab ich was überlesen? welchen Kühler hata denn nu ich hätte wohl noch im Bett bleiben sollen!

Naja ich würde das Bequiet!450w nehmen


----------



## GuMa (30. Juli 2011)

hab mir das be quit geholt nur is dat 16cmlang der cougar 14 naja hoffe dat passt pi ma daumen reicht es

hab bei ebay nen boxed lüfter geholt


----------



## Scooteria (30. Juli 2011)

Ich denke das sollte beim NT schon passen! ein Kumpel hat das NT im selben Gehäuse bei seinem HTPC und das passt!


----------



## GuMa (30. Juli 2011)

jetzt ma so auf die schnelle meine graka hat 2pcie strom anschlüsse müss ich die beide benutzen oder erst bei crossfire/sli ?


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2011)

Die müssen natürlich beide angeschlossen werden!


----------



## SL55 (30. Juli 2011)

Machst auch fotos? Wär super. 

MfG


----------



## GuMa (30. Juli 2011)

ja fotos mache ich beim 2zusammenbau! ubrigens es darf kein modulares netzteil sein!!!! kein platz bei 16cm! wow is richtig leise im betrieb im 2d und 3d betrieb im moment! sogar die graka is nun leiser.. woher hat sie auf 100% aufgedreht!


----------



## Softy (30. Juli 2011)

Was hat denn das Netzteil mit dem Lüfter der Grafikkarte zu tun?  Seltsam.

Danke für den Hinweis mit dem modularen Netzteil


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2011)

Na 100% ist doch stark unwahrscheinlich, das hörst du, wenn es soweit ist...


----------



## GuMa (30. Juli 2011)

brauche auf jedenfall nen anderen cpu lüfter...  beim spielen dreht er voll auf...  aber sonst bin ich zufrieden.. was gemacht werden muss ist das ich nt kabel richtig verlege und das remote control display einbaue... ohne laufwerkschiene.. oben sind im moment alle kabel quer versteckt.. obwohl ich die richtigen usb pins genommen habe konnte ich mit der asrock fernbedienung ledeglich meine xbox starten lol naja das mach ich nächstes mal!


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2011)

Hast du die Lüftersteuerung im BIOS richtig eingestellt? Da kannst du den Lüfter auch ruhigstellen!


----------



## GuMa (30. Juli 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Hast du die Lüftersteuerung im BIOS richtig eingestellt? Da kannst du den Lüfter auch ruhigstellen!



hab inper desktop eingestellt.. von 10 stufen hab ich dann die hälfte aber dadurch das er niedriger dreht kommt bissl so ein fiepen :>


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2011)

Fiepen entsteht oft nicht durch Lüfter, sondern durch billige Spulen auf Mainboards, Grafikkarten und in Netzteilen. Den Lüfter kannst du ruhig so weit runterdrehen, dass es von den Temperaturen noch passt. Am Besten lastest du mit Prime95 aus und kontrollierst mit Core Temp. Prime erzeugt ein paar °C mehr als z.B. Videorendering, was wiederrum über Spielen liegt. Wenn es mit Prime passt, passt es also auhc mit Games im Hochsommer  Welche Temps erreicht deine CPU mit den jetzigen Einstellungen denn in Prime?


----------



## GuMa (30. Juli 2011)

also habt ihr mir ein billiges teil empfohlen  naja das geb ich eh meiner sista und hol mir entweder das gleiche gehäuse nur mit zotac board oder zotac und q08 ma kucken... mit prime mache ich später... aber sonst hab ich temps cpu max 48 beim spielen und graka 50 bis 60... boah das fiepen geht mir auf die nerven.... alles is leise nur das fiepen is da...


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2011)

Wie hast du die 48°C denn gemessen? Geguckt oder protokolliert?

Wir empfehlen keine billigen Teile, die sind leider alle so, weil die Hersteller lieber nen halben Cent sparen als den auf den Kaufpreis aufzuschlagen


----------



## GuMa (30. Juli 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Wie hast du die 48°C denn gemessen? Geguckt oder protokolliert?
> 
> Wir empfehlen keine billigen Teile, die sind leider alle so, weil die Hersteller lieber nen halben Cent sparen als den auf den Kaufpreis aufzuschlagen


 

also hab jetzt den cpu lüfter auf level1 (asrock desktop manager) und da steht bei 1740 umdrehunge 47c mobo hat 37c graka hat im idle jetzt bei 40% speed mit dem nvidia inspector 41c
na super... dann teste ich das bei meiner mutter die hat mein alten q08 da dreh ich den lüfter auf max runter und hören obs auch dieses fiepen hat :| außerdem hab ich mir noch nen 27zoll von asus gegönnt..und muss sagen "bombe"


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2011)

1740rpm sind eeeetwas viel. Bist du sicher, dass Lv. 1 nicht Maximum ist?


----------



## GuMa (30. Juli 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> 1740rpm sind eeeetwas viel. Bist du sicher, dass Lv. 1 nicht Maximum ist?


 
also jetzt is es flüsterleise... obowohl da wat von 1800rpm steht vorher 2500rpm... man hört im idle nur das fiepen... und wenn ich auf die hdd zugreife...


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2011)

1800rpm, da würd ich sterben  Aber wenn du sagst, das ist leise, dann ist das leise


----------



## GuMa (30. Juli 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> 1800rpm, da würd ich sterben  Aber wenn du sagst, das ist leise, dann ist das leise


 
das hab ich so im bios niedriger geht nicht.. und wirklich ich hör überhaupt nix... bestimmt falsche werte.. man hört nur das fiepen..und die samsung hdd wqenn ich drauf zugreife was selten passiert da ich die ssd habe...


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2011)

Na wenn du zufrieden mit deinem Rechner bist, passt das ja, dann sind wir auch zufrieden mit uns


----------



## GuMa (30. Juli 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Na wenn du zufrieden mit deinem Rechner bist, passt das ja, dann sind wir auch zufrieden mit uns


 ne ausser dem fiepen... aber dafür könnt ja nix dafür ?


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2011)

GuMa schrieb:


> ne ausser dem fiepen... aber dafür könnt ja nix dafür ?


 Wir können nie etwas für irgendwas  Bist du dir Sicher, dass wirklich der Lüfter fiept?


----------



## GuMa (30. Juli 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Wir können nie etwas für irgendwas  Bist du dir Sicher, dass wirklich der Lüfter fiept?


 

also sicher nicht.. aber wenn du meinst das is dat board..dann muss es sein ? :> denn je leiser ich den lüfter stelle desto lauter höre ich das fiepen/surren/sonst was... aber jetzt fällt mir ein vorher hatte ich das nicht ? mit dem cougar lüfter ?


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2011)

Was für ein Cougar-Lüfter?

Was du ausprobieren könntest (aber nur ganz kurz!): Du kannst ja den CPU-Lüfter mit dem Finger stark bremsen und mal schauen, wie sich die Temperaturen entwickeln. Wenn sie nicht allzu rasant ansteigen, (nur im Leerlauf machen!), und du somit ein paar Sekunden Zeit hast, den Lüfter ganz anhalten und schnell hören, ob das Fiepen noch da ist und sofort wieder loslassen. Ich kann dir nicht versichern, dass das Temperaturtechnisch ok ist, ich kann nur von meinem System sprechen, das kann stundenlang passiv laufen (also ohne einen Luftzug), aber das sind ja auch ganz andere Kühler...

Testen auf eigene Gefahr


----------

